# Sony releasing 4K VPL-VW300ES in UK



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

What do you think about Sony's new projector being released in the UK this month...4K projector for about $7000 U.S. Dollars. Sony says they have not decided yet if they will release a similar version in the U.S.
Its called the VPL-VW300ES in the UK.

I think this is great news and in the direction I was looking forward too...in the next few years when I am ready to upgrade I hope to be able to pick one up somewhere in the $3000 dollar range. 

Keep making the t.v.'s bigger so the projector companies keep lowering there prices to compete.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

phillihp23 said:


> Keep making the t.v.'s bigger so the projector companies keep lowering there prices to compete.


I agree! :T It only gets better for those of us with projectors in our home theater.


----------

